# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  تخريج ضباط الكلية العسكريةالجامعيين

## معاذ ملحم

الملك يرعى تخريج ضباط الكلية العسكريةالجامعيين




رعى جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني القائد الاعلى للقوات المسلحة بحضور رئيس الوزراء وزير الدفاع نادر الذهبي ورئيس هيئة الاركان المشتركة الفريق اول الركن خالد جميل الصرايرة امس حفل تخريج الفوج الرابع من ضباط وضابطات الكلية العسكرية الملكية الجامعيين.
وبدىء الاحتفال بالسلام الملكي ثم قام جلالة القائد الاعلى بالتفتيش على طابور الخريجين الذي استعرض من امام المنصة الملكية بنظامي المسير البطيء والعادي.
وبين مفتي القوات المسلحة الدور الكبير الذي تضطلع به القيادة الهاشمية في رعاية القوات المسلحة والاهتمام بها من مختلف الجوانب.
وقال لقد دأبت القيادة الهاشمية الحكيمة على رعاية القوات المسلحة والاهتمام بها اعدادا وتدريبا وتسليحا ووفرت لها احدث الاجهزة والاسلحة والمعدات فغدت القوات المسلحة قرة عين قائدها الاعلى ودرع الوطن وسياجه المنيع، تسخر كل امكانياتها وطاقاتها خدمة للوطن والمواطن، وتحقيق الامن والامان وحماية الانجازات والمكتسبات التي تحققت بفضل الله ثم بهمة وعزيمة جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني حفظه الله.
والقى آمر الكلية بالانابة كلمة رحب فيها بجلالة القائد الاعلى موضحا دور الكلية في اعداد وتأهيل التلاميذ العسكريين عسكريا وقياديا وفكريا وبدنيا ليكونوا قادة المستقبل وقال يتشرف هذا الجيل الفتي من القادة بالوقوف اجلالا واكبارا لجلالة قائدهم الاعلى بقلوب تنبض عزة وقوة بنفوس يعمرها الايمان والثقة المطلقة بقيادتكم الحكيمة الشجاعة التي شهد لها الاشقاء والاصدقاء وهم ثمرة لجهودكم وجهود جند لكم سبقوهم في تولي شرف المسؤولية وحمل رسالتكم الخالدة، رسالة الثورة العربية الكبرى التي تهدف الى تحرير الانسان العربي لاخذ دوره في ركب الحضارة الانسانية.
ووزع جلالة القائد الاعلى الجوائز التقديرية على اوائل الخريجين.
وحضر الاحتفال عدد من اصحاب السمو الامراء ورئيس الديوان الملكي الهاشمي وعدد من رؤساء الهيئات في القيادة العامة ومديرو الدفاع المدني والامن العام وقوات الدرك والمفتش العام للقوات المسلحة وعدد من كبار الضباط وعدد من الملحقين العسكريين المعتمدين في عمان وجمع غفير من ذوي الخريجين.
واستكمالا لمراسم حفل التخريج وزع رئيس هيئة العمليات والتدريب الشهادات على الخريجين.

الله يخليلنا جلالة سيدنا  و الله يطولنا بعمرة 

منقول عن جريدة الرأي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مشكور يا نشمي 

الف مبروك لكل خريجين الكليات العسكرية وجامعة مؤتة عراسي الكل ومني اجمل تحية .............................. تحية عسكرية .
وحي الشعار عالجبين والنجمة عالكتفين .
وتكون مفغرة بين العرب و تكون عند حسن ظن جلالة سيدنا الملك عبدالله الثاني ابو 
حسين والشعب الاردني الغالي .

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> مشكور يا نشمي 
> 
> الف مبروك لكل خريجين الكليات العسكرية وجامعة مؤتة عراسي الكل ومني اجمل تحية .............................. تحية عسكرية .
> وحي الشعار عالجبين والنجمة عالكتفين .
> وتكون مفغرة بين العرب و تكون عند حسن ظن جلالة سيدنا الملك عبدالله الثاني ابو 
> حسين والشعب الاردني الغالي .


كلام رائع وجميل سلمت يداك بما خطه قلمك من كلام رائع وجميل 

يسلمووو على المرور يا نشمي

----------

